# Cataplex A-C-P



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

That was very thoughtful of her and it probably wouldn't do any harm, but for the time being I wouldn't add anything new. Hope she's doing well and recovering nicely.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I would ask my vet first. You never know. It could interfere with something else.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Looking at the label it doesn't look like there is anything harmful in it, but as Dechi said I think I would ask the vet if it conflicts with anything they prescribed for Maizie.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you, I'll definitely ask the vet first. 

Here's a little video of my girl, who seems to be healing quite well  Keeping that Tramadol going so she can rest as much as possible! It's getting hard to keep her down.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0khFYIOZc0


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well she can't be feeling all that poorly can she? Fiona is very patient with her I guess.


----------

